
PHP regular expressions examples - danw
http://www.roscripts.com/PHP_regular_expressions_examples-136.html
======
whacked_new
That's an excellent list of regexes, but I'm a bit torn about whether to
recommend using it. One the one hand, regexes are a good and sometimes
interesting mental exercise. On the other hand, small little discrepancies can
cause you headaches. But no pain, no gain...

I guess unlike, say, sorting algorithms, which are fairly straightforward,
text matching requirements are fickle enough that fixed lists are less
helpful. I'm pretty surprised at that software written just for regexes.

